# Struggling to find a job in Australia



## Aparna23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello People,

I hold an experience of Sourcing management as well as Program management for 4 years working for an American company, I have migrated in Australia a month back and I am still struggling to get a job here.

I have connected with few job consultants and have been applying jobs online with making cold calls to the recruiters but seems like things are too slow and nothing substantial seems to be happening. 

Can anyone help me in getting a break in Sourcing/Procurement job in Australia? I can also utilize my experience in Program management/Product management. 

I am open to relocate to different city in Aus. 

I would appreciate if anyone can help me to refer to the HR in firms. 

I really look forward to connect with other people into same stream who can help or share their experiences.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Aparna23 said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I hold an experience of Sourcing management as well as Program management for 4 years working for an American company, I have migrated in Australia a month back and I am still struggling to get a job here.
> 
> ...


 
Very little chance that anyone can get settled within one month in Australia, Average time would be around 3 to 6 months. 

Which industry you worked before? Procurement in heavy industries like Mining and Oil & Gas are in good demand!


----------



## iamafreak (Aug 29, 2013)

what kind of visa you have? If your visa requires sponsorship then many employers will be reluctant to hire you.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Which city are you now?


----------



## Aparna23 (Sep 3, 2013)

EE-India said:


> Very little chance that anyone can get settled within one month in Australia, Average time would be around 3 to 6 months.
> 
> Which industry you worked before? Procurement in heavy industries like Mining and Oil & Gas are in good demand!



Well yea I understand that, but I am very hopeful for atleast one interview by this time 

I worked for MRO (Maintain, repair, and operation) supplies. Company I worked for is Industrial products distributor in American market. 

And I hold an International experience of sourcing products from Asian countries ( India, SriLanka, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Malaysia, Thailand) and East European countries. I have proposed and implemented business strategies for US, Europe, Mexico and Canada markets for Industrial products. 

I have an experience of handling various categories like - Safety products, Hand Tools, fasteners, Welding and Abrasives, Cleaning and office supplies. 

But I am very open to use my procurement and product management skills for different field like in mining, other consumer goods, FMCG, Food companies, pharmaceutical and others.

Please suggest me if you have some links or references.


----------



## Aparna23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Goran said:


> Which city are you now?


Hey, I am in Melbourne at the moment. Where are u ?


----------



## Aparna23 (Sep 3, 2013)

iamafreak said:


> what kind of visa you have? If your visa requires sponsorship then many employers will be reluctant to hire you.


I dont think that should be a hurdle, I have no conditions to my PR visa. I can work in all parts of Australia.


----------



## iamafreak (Aug 29, 2013)

the only help i can offer is to post your resume within my organization. But i work in an IT firm, so not sure what exact job description can suit you.


----------



## Aparna23 (Sep 3, 2013)

iamafreak said:


> the only help i can offer is to post your resume within my organization. But i work in an IT firm, so not sure what exact job description can suit you.


Hmm, What company you work for? 

my email address is [email protected]


----------



## council (Sep 4, 2013)

As they say, patience is a virtue. 

I've been in Australia for a month only and have submitted some applications online. Hoping to get into the workforce soon.

These things may take a bit of effort and time for us but I am sure all will turn out well.

Good luck!


----------



## iamafreak (Aug 29, 2013)

Aparna23 said:


> Hmm, What company you work for?
> 
> my email address is [email protected]


please check your PM, i've shared my email with you there.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Aparna23 said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I hold an experience of Sourcing management as well as Program management for 4 years working for an American company, I have migrated in Australia a month back and I am still struggling to get a job here.
> 
> ...


Relax mate... It is just a month! 

Best to just keep on sending and sending; praying to whoever god/s you are devoted to may be of help and most importantly, polish and polish your resume/cover letter.


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

Aparna23 said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I hold an experience of Sourcing management as well as Program management for 4 years working for an American company, I have migrated in Australia a month back and I am still struggling to get a job here.
> 
> ...


Hi aparna,
We are on same boat. I reached Melbourne last month. I am also in to procurement and contracts, 8 years of experience, oil and gas. Desperately searching for a job since a month. Got 2-4 consultant calls... But no response yet.. Yesterday got a call directly from employer...hoping positive response next week... 

Just check opening with GE, Mt ISA location. They are looking for purchase of spare parts person of 2 years xperience. By the way what is ur qualification.... Pls let me know if u are aware of any openings ... All the best


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Keep your linkedin profile updated and very well laid out.
Scour linkedin for jobs. 
Apply directly to companies.
If given a choice always avoid a consultant between you and a prospective employer. Though there might be exceptions, most of the consultants just muddy up the waters for you.

And be patient. And relentless in your efforts.

Hmm.....My 100th post. Sweet.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

rp10026391 said:


> Hi aparna,
> We are on same boat. I reached Melbourne last month. I am also in to procurement and contracts, 8 years of experience, oil and gas. Desperately searching for a job since a month. Got 2-4 consultant calls... But no response yet.. Yesterday got a call directly from employer...hoping positive response next week...


Hi
Is Melbourne good place to find work in your area of experience ?


----------



## Aparna23 (Sep 3, 2013)

rp10026391 said:


> Hi aparna,
> We are on same boat. I reached Melbourne last month. I am also in to procurement and contracts, 8 years of experience, oil and gas. Desperately searching for a job since a month. Got 2-4 consultant calls... But no response yet.. Yesterday got a call directly from employer...hoping positive response next week...
> 
> Just check opening with GE, Mt ISA location. They are looking for purchase of spare parts person of 2 years xperience. By the way what is ur qualification.... Pls let me know if u are aware of any openings ... All the best



Lot of things are similar except the experience years.. I am just 4 years experienced at the moment. I am keeping a closer look on the job websites, what job portals do you follow for new jobs? and who are the consultants you met? 

I wish u all the luck for the inline opportunities. 

I am BE in Information Technology. 

Send me the link of GE opening you saw.. and Lets share the opportunities we come across to help each other.


----------



## Aparna23 (Sep 3, 2013)

hello420 said:


> Keep your linkedin profile updated and very well laid out.
> Scour linkedin for jobs.
> Apply directly to companies.
> If given a choice always avoid a consultant between you and a prospective employer. Though there might be exceptions, most of the consultants just muddy up the waters for you.
> ...


Congrats on your 100th post. :cheer2:

Why do you think we should avoid consultants? Coz most of the companies do not advertise jobs and they source via consultants. We can apply very limited jobs if we stick to the company site and avoid consultants. 

Any real time experience for this suggestion?


----------



## Aparna23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Relax mate... It is just a month!
> 
> Best to just keep on sending and sending; praying to whoever god/s you are devoted to may be of help and most importantly, polish and polish your resume/cover letter.


Yea, thanks for that suggestion, have been doing same persistently .. :rain:


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Aparna23 said:


> Why do you think we should avoid consultants? Coz most of the companies do not advertise jobs and they source via consultants. We can apply very limited jobs if we stick to the company site and avoid consultants.
> 
> Any real time experience for this suggestion?


I meant that when you have a choice of applying direct or via consultant, then better option is to apply direct.

Why?

The only interest of the Consultant is to make commission and as such he will forward the 5 or 6 profiles out of the total number of applications he gets. And because lack of local exp is a big thing for companies, most probably he will not forward your profile. That robs you of a chance to get the prospective employer see your resume.

Hence the advice. Apply direct where possible.
And it is easy to make out which company has given ad. Linkedin is one very good source.

Add to that: The companies prefer to get a candidate direct. This saves them lot of cash. Of course there are some companies who advertise only through consultants hoping that they will do the hard work of shifting through resumes. Their loss. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

EE-India said:


> Hi
> Is Melbourne good place to find work in your area of experience ?


No...

Pert is right place for me... I came to melboune since my relatives stay here...


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

Anyone here working in environmental management discipline? Specially in oil & gas sector.

I would be interested to talk and discuss few points. Let me know, if anyone interested.

Thanks


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

*Business in Australia after PR*

Hello

I would be getting my 189 Visa soon (waiting for grant). I would like to know what good business opportunities in Australia are possible. Though I am an engineer by profession, I would like to diversify into some business when I move to Australia. Does anyone know how the motel business is in Australia? I can invest up to AUD 400,000. I saw quite a few motels up for sale at this price range. They claim a good sale and net profit. Though I have not run a motel so far, it seems like an interesting opportunity.

Could anyone suggest some other good business opportunities as well in Australia for the above sum?

Many Thanks


----------



## gmukesh (Oct 6, 2016)

How is the job scene in Australia for Software professionals with 20+ years of experience. Looking for senior management roles in SW Engineering, SW Product Management, SW Project management etc.

I just started my PR process and evaluating AUS and / or Canada from job perspective


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Aparna23 said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I hold an experience of Sourcing management as well as Program management for 4 years working for an American company, I have migrated in Australia a month back and I am still struggling to get a job here.
> 
> ...


Persitence is key. I started off as a student in Australia in 2013. Even though I had 4 years of work experience, it took me 6 months to secure a job. Consultants are mostly useless. I would recommend signing up to meetup groups as you can meet a lot of people there especially prospective employers. In Australia, networking is key. When you apply online on job sites, recruiters receive 1000s of applications with the same or more experience and they cherry pick a few. Sometime a person's name can make a major difference too. The moment they see an Indian name they dont even look at the qualifications. Have you tried anglicising your name and posting a resume. Try that.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

warrenpat1987 said:


> Persitence is key. I started off as a student in Australia in 2013. Even though I had 4 years of work experience, it took me 6 months to secure a job. Consultants are mostly useless. I would recommend signing up to meetup groups as you can meet a lot of people there especially prospective employers. In Australia, networking is key. When you apply online on job sites, recruiters receive 1000s of applications with the same or more experience and they cherry pick a few. Sometime a person's name can make a major difference too. The moment they see an Indian name they dont even look at the qualifications. Have you tried anglicising your name and posting a resume. Try that.


So if I change my name to J Smith I have a better chance of a call, right?

And what happens when I walk in?


----------



## gmukesh (Oct 6, 2016)

Friends, 
I am in the early stages of PR process but with high points I am expecting to get my invite within Oct.

I am really curious to figure out what kind of job prospects for me (20+ Yrs in SW) exist in AUS. I am also not averse to doing business but do not have a big capital to invest.

Could anyone help in given a quick realistic picture of jobs and small business opportunities for Indians.


----------

